# Working in Monte Carlo with permesso di soggiorno



## S.Rigoli (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello,

I am an Singaporean and I have recently married my Italian husband. I have gotten all my papers in place including my permesso di soggiorno. Recently, I was hired by a firm in Monte Carlo but was later rejected as there issues surrounding my visa. They told me that with my current status, I'm not allow to look for employment outside of Italy even though my spouse is EU citizen. But when I look at forums, there is no issue. I'm pretty confused. Would appreciate if anyone has any advice!

Many thanks, Samantha


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Is he living with you ? Or is he in Italy?


----------



## S.Rigoli (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes.. We are currently living in Italy.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Monte Carlo is in Monaco which is not part of the EU. Monaco has its own peculiarities. Monaco of course favors its own nationals and legal residents. Secondarily Monaco favors legal residents of France.


----------

